# can you shoot a 7mm-08 in a 308?



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

i have a 308 gun and i know that a 7mm-08 and a 308 are very close and i was wondering if you could shoot a 7mm_08 in a 308? :sniper:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The 7mm-08 and the 308 have different bullet sizes.The 7mm is smaller and could lead to disaster if you try this.Stick with the 308 ammo.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter (Nov 28, 2003)

thanx mallard. the shells are alot alike and the bullets arent that far away.

thnx


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Read what is says the firearm says it is chambered for, located on the barrel, and ONLY use that ammunition. Be safe, I'm glad you are asking these questions.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

The shells are alike, but the bullet diameter isn't. The 7mm-08 was created by necking down a .308 win case to hole a 7mm bullet. A 7mm bullet has a diameter of .284, vs. the .308 diameter of the .308 win. This is a difference of .024 which doesn't sound like a lot, but it is a tremendous difference in cartridges.

I know a person this fall that accidently grabbed someones .270 shells off the seat of the pickup and loaded them in his 7mm. The man's rifle burst open and he got a face full of flying metal. Luckily he was wearing glasses and his eyes survived just fine.


----------



## Varminator (Mar 2, 2004)

Never ever putt a different bullet in any gun other than what it was designed for! You will regret it only once for a fraction of a seccond!


----------

